# Tv Tuner



## Christian Darrall (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok i just got a tv tuner from a friend, acording to XP its a

 LifeView Fly TV prime 30
 Lifeview  WDM Tv tuner

but i cant find any software or drivers, Plz help


----------



## Starman* (Jul 23, 2006)

Ever heard of Google?  Here's just one Lifeview tv tuner driver.

Starman*


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol, you actually dont know how to look - http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=Lifeview+TV+Tuner+Driver&meta=&btnG=Google+Search

And theres even a manufacturers driver page, theres tonnes of info on it - http://www.lifeview.com/usa/html/support/support.htm

To be more specific EXACT DRIVERS FROM THE MANUFACTURER, lol


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jul 24, 2006)

those drivers are bollocks, they are not installing the sound card that on the card?

i did a google search for this stuff but half of the software came out in all java script


----------



## Jay Chou (Jul 24, 2006)

why not to download driver from the brand website of the tv tuner?


----------



## Starman* (Jul 24, 2006)

This is the file list of the driver zip from one of the urls dragon2309 posted:
Lifeview.cat 
lvcap138.sys 
LVTuner.sys 
LVTV.inf 
Prop7134.dll 
Setup.exe  
That's definitely a driver not javascript.
I see they have a hotfix for DirectX  9 - the problem seems to be standard on all capture software.  Good old MS!

Starman*


----------



## The_Other_One (Jul 25, 2006)

At a glance, that card doesn't have a "soundcard" on it.


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jul 25, 2006)

> why not to download driver from the brand website of the tv tuner?


 well i tried that but when it came to install it is came up with all boxes and a load of unreadable jiberish



> At a glance, that card doesn't have a "soundcard" on it.



well i dunno what it is it looks like a sound card because it has the microphone, line in and line out connectors on the rear,

also when i download the "mdw" drivers and this had files missing 

here what was missing
vfwwdm32.dll
msyuv.dll
iyuv_32.dll
Hwiodrv.dll
htdmpeg2.dll
and ht_dein.ax


----------



## The_Other_One (Jul 25, 2006)

The image I saw only had a green and blue connection.  Something like 90% of capture cards don't have audio capabilities.  It's all on your soundcard.


----------



## Starman* (Jul 25, 2006)

The htdmpeg2.dll file is in the TVR_325.zip but the others are not.

Starman*


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jul 27, 2006)

i managed to get the sound working plugged from blue on tuner to mic input on mb


----------



## THEBIGPOTPLANT (Apr 23, 2009)

*Solution that worked for me*

to install: on windows XP

http://files.filefront.com/13642955 <-- Lifeview Flyvideo2000
http://files.filefront.com/13642997 <-- for other various lifeview models should work if you follow these instructions if not try the supplied installer


1.  unzip to a folder you know where to find it
2A. go *START* "control panel" open "system" either in control panel or in the "Performance and maintance" sub directory.
2B. or "START" Run and type "devmgmt.msc" then click "OK"
3.  right click either unknown device or multimedia controller (depends how far windows installed generic drivers) and update driver
4.  click "yes this time only" then click the "install from a list or specific location (advanced)"
5.  then just check "search in best locations" and uncheck "removable media" <-(only speeds up the install)
6.  click browse and choose the dir that this file is in. if it asks for more files then you may have to find it manually within this folder.



i have also enclosed back up rar files
take care all and i hope this helps

-THEBIGPOTPLANT


----------

